# Dove tail jig



## fstrange (Jan 13, 2006)

I need some help if possable. I have a central machinery dove tail jig. I have tried to cut the dovetails per the instuctions but they just don't come out right. I'm useing a 1/2" bit 1/4" shank, the comb is 1/2" wide fingers. Do I need to use a 1/2" shank bit to cut this, Or a 1/4" wide comb? The horazontal piece comes out round at the end of the cut is this right ? or am I doing something wrong.

fstrange


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

You didn't mention a Guide Bushing. The experts here all say PRACTICE, PRACTICE, PRACTICE. The bushing follows the comb of your jig. -Derek


----------



## fstrange (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks Derek for the reply. The instructions I got with the jig didn't say anything about a guide bushing. But another member gave a web site for a jig just like this one but different name brand with a down loadable manual. It was a lot better one and it showed a bushing. So I went and found one.
Thanks again for the reply...


----------

